# Is there a way to restore HQ contact photos?



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, so this is getting quite annoying. Every time I flash a new ROM, all of my old contact photos are deleted and Google downloads the low res image that it stored on its servers. I then have to recrop each photo and reassign who they're for. Is there any workaround to this? Could I possibly titanium backup the contact photos?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> Hey everyone, so this is getting quite annoying. Every time I flash a new ROM, all of my old contact photos are deleted and Google downloads the low res image that it stored on its servers. I then have to recrop each photo and reassign who they're for. Is there any workaround to this? Could I possibly titanium backup the contact photos?


I don't think there is as of yet







It seems to be a google issue from what i've read. I'm not sure if there is a way to back them up and mass restore them without having to do it one by one either.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't haxsync do this for you?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I only store photos in Google contacts that don't have facebook accounts. For those haxsync does perfectly using hd contact photos from facebook. If you manually stored contact photos in Google they sometimes don't get overwritten by sync apps. You need to clear the photos in gmail first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wouldn't haxsync do this for you?


Unfortunately, not all of my favorite contacts have Facebook (mom/dad, grandparents, house #, etc.). Additionally, HaxSync doesn't crop too well and doesn't give you the option to redo it. I bought HaxSync and I do like what it does for my contacts overall, but I do want the best photos for my favorite contacts. Once you spend a little time and effort into those contacts, it makes for a really rich user experience.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

if you log in to gmail on ur desktop and edit ur contacts you can edit the contact pictures. you might give that a try


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

whezzel said:


> if you log in to gmail on ur desktop and edit ur contacts you can edit the contact pictures. you might give that a try


I'm pretty sure that the problem is that google stores the contact photo in low resolution on its servers.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> I'm pretty sure that the problem is that google stores the contact photo in low resolution on its servers.


well i try it real quick and let u know


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

u r right sir. just tested and even tho i uploaded a high res pic it only synced a low res pic to my phone


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump... Would love to know if there is an app for this. I also use haxsync but would like a way to backup my HQ contact photos that don't have Facebook 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know about backing them up for restore later. But you can make it so that Google doesn't restore over your photos. Go into Google select contacts, then export contacts, save the file on your desktop, delete all your contacts out of Gmail, now import the previously saved contacts. This deletes all of the low res photos from goggles servers.

PS. Just though of something. Appextractor has a restore contacts feature. I wonder if that also restores photos? If anyone finds out let us know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just backed up and restored contacts with Titanium Backup. That worked for me.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

When I flash a Rom and then sign into Google. It restores my contacts. If I restore again with titanium will it cause duplicates?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

LakeDubVt said:


> When I flash a Rom and then sign into Google. It restores my contacts. If I restore again with titanium will it cause duplicates?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It didn't for me. Just like any other app you restore, it doesn't restore duplicates.
Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I just backed up and restored contacts with Titanium Backup. That worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


does that keep the contacts linked together and hq photos?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

How do you backup contacts in tibu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just like any other app.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------

